
Show HN: What do you think of my Mongo Logs Utility? - data37
https://worktheme.com/
======
data37
Just a little tool to get summarised views of Mongo log files to quickly
understand what's going on.

Haven't added any graphs yet, but I'm already very dependent on these reports
in my consulting work. So thought others could find it useful too.

Thanks!

~~~
ruler88
This is awesome! Definitely see use in analyzing my Mongo queries. Would be
good if you can provide better documentation on the setup process, more
screenshots etc.

~~~
data37
No setup is required. After signup, just click on "add a log file" and select
a log file. The log lines will be parsed inside the browser itself
(javascript) and the query profile info (query time etc) is used for creating
the reports.

Thanks! I will see if anything else need to be added to the FAQ, and
definitely add more screenshots.

